# Rechnungen über Sexabonnements die ich nie bestellt habe



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe gestern drei (!) Rechnungen über jeweils 80 Euro erhalten weil ich angeblich 3 Abonnements auf Sexseiten bestellt haben soll. Die E-Mail adressen mit denen sich dort angemeldet wurde ist von web.de und ich kenne sie nicht und habe mit web.de nichts zu tun. :evil:

Auch die Seiten musste ich erst per eMail erfragen, da ich nichts davon wusste und diese nicht kenne.

Heute war ich bei der Bank, habe die Beträge zurückbuchen lassn und bei der Polizei war ich auch. Diese meinte aber der Fall habe sich mit der Rückbuchung erledigt. Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen.

Wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen und mich verhalten?


----------



## AmiRage (22 Oktober 2003)

Bitte gebe doch ein paar mehr Hintergrund-Infos, z.B. von wem diese Rechnungen stammen, auf welche Weise ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll, bei wem hast Du per eMail die "Seiten" erfragt ...

... und wie konnten die Rechnungen abgebucht werden, woher stammen die Konto-Daten etc. pp., wurde gleichzeitig mit Rechnungserhalt direkt abgebucht?


----------



## SprMa (22 Oktober 2003)

Von der strafrechtlichen Seite her ist zu sagen, daß wenn du dir sicher bist, daß du nichts "bestellt" hast und die bereits abgebucht haben, dann ist meines Erachtens ein Betrug begangen worden.
Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob du das Geld wieder hast (im Zweifelsfall wird es halt ein versuchter Betrug).

Mein Rat: geh nochmal zu Polizei und erstatte Anzeige (und laß dich nicht "abweisen").


Matthias


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

Ich will dir, Gast, keinen Sachverhalt "in den Mund legen", aber bisher heißt meine Zusammenfassung so:

1. Du hast nie etwas bestellt.
2. Irgendwer hat mit einer E-Mailadresse von web.de auf Sexseiten was bestellt.
3. Du hast die Rechnungen an Deine Adresse erhalten.
4. Die Sexseitenbetreiber haben Geld von Deinem Konto abgebucht.

Wenn das so ist, gibt es eigentlich nur zwei plausible Erklärungen:

A. Du warst's doch.
B. Irgendwer hat deine Anschrift, deine Kontoverbindung missbraucht.

Rückfrage also: Wer ist der vorliegende Täter? Wenn nicht du: Wie hat er das geschafft?

Wie AmiRage schon fragte: Was genau ist da passiert? Mit den bisherigen Infos lässt sich schlicht nix sagen.

Annex: Zivilrechtlich hat sich's tatsächlich im Moment erledigt. Bis dass jemand meint, dich mahnen zu müssen. Spätestens dann solltest du mehr sagen ...


----------



## virenscanner (22 Oktober 2003)

Wobei


> 4. Die Sexseitenbetreiber haben Geld von Deinem Konto abgebucht.
> B. Irgendwer hat deine Anschrift, deine Kontoverbindung missbraucht.


schon recht interessant ist. 
Denn soooo viele Personen dürfte es ja nicht geben, die sowohl die Anschrift als auch die Bankdaten kennen...


----------



## SprMa (22 Oktober 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Denn soooo viele Personen dürfte es ja nicht geben, die sowohl die Anschrift als auch die Bankdaten kennen...


Naja, da fällt mir spontan eine Möglichkeit ein: eBay.
Wenn jemand was bei eBay versteigert und dann wird dem "Sieger" dessen E-Mail Adresse mitgeteilt. Der Versteigerer teilt dem "Sieger" dann noch seine Bankverbindung mit, sodaß er sein Geld erhält und der "Sieger" hat dann:
- Name
- Anschrift (stand in der Signatur der E-Mail...)
- E-Mail Adresse
- Bankverbindung
Was braucht man mehr?  :-? 


Matthias


----------



## virenscanner (22 Oktober 2003)

Dies ist eine der Möglichkeiten, die ich "so im Auge hatte".  
Daneben Faminienangehörige, aber auch Versandhäuser etc...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

Zuerstmal. Ich bin es nicht gewesen. Ganz blöd bin ich nicht, wieso sollte ich sonst so einen Aufwand betreiben um rauszufinden wer das war???

OK, hier etwas ausführlicher.

Ich hab DSL. Meine Bankdaten kenne viele Leute, bin zum einen bei eBay viel unterwegs und zum anderen habe ich auch Amazon & Co sowie einige Partnerprogramme (Bannerwerbung etc) angemeldet. Ausser eBay ist das alles aber schon Monate bzw Jahre her.

Die Firma die das Geld abgebucht hat heisst Afendis. (www.afendis.de)

Dort habe ich sofort angerufen und gefragt warum sie mir 3x 80 Euro abgebucht haben. Darauf bekam ich die Anwort dies sei für 3 Erotikabonnements.

Eine Rechnung bekam ich weder per Post noch per eMail. Die haben das einfach abgebucht. Dass ich per eMail keine bekam ist ja logisch, denn mit der web.de-EMail Adresse habe ich nichts zu tun. Ich bin ja nichtmal auf web.de.

In der E-Mail von Afendis stand u.a. das hier: "Sie haben am 15.10.2003 um 18.04 Uhr Abonnements auf Internetseiten
h**p://www.xxxxxxxx.de/start.php,  h**p://www.yyyyyyyyy.de und
h**p://www.zzzzzzzz.de/index.php für 79.95 Euro abgeschlossen."

Die Seiten habe ich davor noch nie gesehen! Und angemeldet hab ich mich da erst recht nicht.

Zu der fraglichen Uhrzeit habe ich mit meiner Freudin was gemacht, die Zeit ist also ebenfalls auszuschliessen. Und meine kleine Schwester oder meine Mutter bestellen höchstwahrscheinlich auch keine 3 Erotikabos auf meine Kontodaten. 


Heute war ich bei der Bank, habe das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Bei der Polizei konnten sie mir nicht so recht weiterhelfen, haben mich mit Dialern vollgeschwätzt obwohl ich mehrmals sagte ich habe DSL und da sind keine Dialer möglich. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Dialer keine Accounts mit Kontoverbindung angeben. 


Wie also nun weiter vorgehen?

*[Virenscanner: Links entfernt gemäß NUB]*


----------



## jackyw (23 Oktober 2003)

Was mich noch verwundert ist dass bei den angegebenen Domains der Domaininhaber laut DENIC nahezu identisch ist. Ist in meinen Augen irgendwie ein komischer Zufall!  :-?  

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

Ja, und alle kosten gleichviel 79,95 Euro.


----------



## Fidul (23 Oktober 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Denn soooo viele Personen dürfte es ja nicht geben, die sowohl die Anschrift als auch die Bankdaten kennen...


Ein aus dem Papierkorb auf der Bank gefischter Kontoauszug reicht ebenfalls völlig aus. Viele Leute mißachten die deutlichen Warnungen da nach wie vor.

Möglichkeiten gibt es also einige...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

Aber was soll ich nun weiter tun?


----------



## sascha (23 Oktober 2003)

Schick ein nettes Schreiben an afendis (die ja nun durchaus als seriös bekannt sind) und widerspreche den Forderungen, genau mit der Begründung, die Du hier abgeliefert hast.


----------



## virenscanner (23 Oktober 2003)

> Ein aus dem Papierkorb auf der Bank gefischter Kontoauszug reicht ebenfalls völlig aus. Viele Leute mißachten die deutlichen Warnungen da nach wie vor.


?
Normalerweise erscheint auf Kontoauszügen nicht die komplette Anschrift des Kontoinhabers.

Da aber der Gast "SCREW DRIVER" zuvor schrieb


> habe gestern drei (!) Rechnungen über jeweils 80 Euro erhalten


, was auf eine komplette Anschrift deutete und später


> Eine Rechnung bekam ich weder per Post noch per eMail. Die haben das einfach abgebucht.


, woraus hervorgeht, dass die Anschrift nicht benötigt wurde, wäre natürlich auch ein alter, weggeworfener Kontoauszug oder eine Quittung zu einer ELV-Zahlung völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Insider (23 Oktober 2003)

*Afendis*



			
				Screw Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was soll ich nun weiter tun?


Von Deiner Seite sollte ein kurzer Brief an Afendis genügen - stelle dort den Sachverhalt aus Deiner Sicht dar. Weiter ist für Dich nichts zu machen und vorallem keine Sorgen!
Den erneuten Weg  zur Polizei kannst Du Dir sparen. Afendis erstattet selbst Anzeige und legt die tatrelevanten Daten (IP-Adressen) den ermittelnden Behörden in München vor.
Dein Fall ist kein Einzelfall. Neben Afendis gibt es auch andere Firmen (z. B.  NetDebit), die sich selbst unzureichend gegen Schaden schützen. Aus diesem Grund bist auch nicht Du der Geschädigte sondern Afendis.
Im Internet wird ein Abo zu Erotikdiensten angeboten - der User loggt sich unter Angabe einer Adresse, E-Mailadresse und Kontoverbindung ein. Über die E-Mailadresse bekommt er ein Passwort und kann den Service ab sofort nutzen. Bei falschen Daten fliegt der Schwindel erst mit der geplatzen Lastschrift auf.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

@ Screw Driver 

In dem kurzen Brief solltest Du die andere Seite fragen, ob sie Strafanzeige stellt, da andernfalls Du Strafanzeige stellen würdest.

Wenn sie Dir antwortet, dass sie Strafanzeige stellen, erklärt sie Dir zivilrechtlich gleichzeitig, dass Du nicht verantwortlich bist.


----------



## Insider (23 Oktober 2003)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es übrigens bereits einen Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=10 (hoffe der Link stimmt!)


----------



## Rechenknecht (23 Oktober 2003)

Habe mir angewöhnt alle Werbesendungen die meinen Namen enthalten zu Schreddern und die „heißen“ Papiere wie Rechnungen etc. die nicht mehr benötigt werden, zusätzlich nur dem Hausmüll anzuvertrauen. Wenn jemand die Energie aufbringt sich in Essensresten kleine Papierschnipsel zu suchen und diese zusammen zu setzen, der kommt auch irgendwie anders an meine Daten.


----------



## Fidul (23 Oktober 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Ein aus dem Papierkorb auf der Bank gefischter Kontoauszug reicht ebenfalls völlig aus. Viele Leute mißachten die deutlichen Warnungen da nach wie vor.
> 
> 
> ?
> Normalerweise erscheint auf Kontoauszügen nicht die komplette Anschrift des Kontoinhabers.



Hängt das von der Bank ab? Bei meiner jedenfalls bin ich mit voller Anschrift verewigt. Da freut sich der Abbucher.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Was soll ich nun tun? Soll ich morgen zur Polizei und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder soll ich einen Brief schreiben oder soll ich erstmal gar nicht reagieren?


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> > Normalerweise erscheint auf Kontoauszügen nicht die komplette Anschrift des Kontoinhabers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hängt das von der Bank ab? Bei meiner jedenfalls bin ich mit voller Anschrift verewigt. Da freut sich der Abbucher.


Ich kann das bei der Überweisung wählen ob dem Empfänger meine Anschrift bekannt gemacht wird oder nicht. Default ist "nicht".


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Oktober 2003)

Screw Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich nun tun? Soll ich morgen zur Polizei und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder soll ich einen Brief schreiben oder soll ich erstmal gar nicht reagieren?



Brief an die Afendis schreiben. Beachte auch den Hinweis des Juristen.
Und alles wird gut.
Spätestens wenn die IP von den Ermittlungsbehörden erforscht wurde, von der das Angebot genutzt worden wurde, stellt sich schnell heraus, dass Du es nicht warst.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

Screw Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich nun tun? Soll ich morgen zur Polizei und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder soll ich einen Brief schreiben oder soll ich erstmal gar nicht reagieren?




An Deiner Stelle würde ich Affendis schreiben. Sachverhalt schildern und dann fragen, ob Affendis Strafanzeige stellt. Das mögen sie Dir bitte mitteilen.

Machen Sie das ist der Fall soweit erledigt, machen sie das nicht, gehts Du zur Polizei.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Oder soll ich mal bei Afendis anrufen und denen das dann sagen und fragen ob sie Anzeige erstatten?


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

Ich empfehle ein Schreiben. Dir muss es um die schriftliche Antwort gehen. Damit kannst Du dann auch etwas beweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Ok, werde gleich ein Schreiben machen und dann mal schauen wie sie reagieren. Soll ich Afendis a) *bitten* oder *fordern* und b) gegen Unbekannt oder gegen die Firma die das Abonnement anbietet Anzeige zu erstatten?


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Oktober 2003)

*Identitätsdiebstahl*

Querverweis:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=29254#29254



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-24.10.03-002/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt irgendwie, nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe jetzt erstmal nicht reagiert (wie die Polizei es mir gesagt hat), was kann passieren?

Wen nochmal was kommt schreib ich auf jeden Fall einen Brief.


----------



## Problemlöser (25 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

das Unternehmen NetDebit handelt zumindest im Auftrag eines Kunden, der Internetplattform "Joyclub" (Swingerforum)! Das ist im Grunde völlig harmlos, da die Kunden ihre persönlichen Daten von sich aus dort angeben und auch eine "Echtheitsprüfung" über sich ergehen lassen müssen. Zudem ist der Support seriös und freundlich. Man muss das trennen. Trotzdem ist natürlich ein Missbrauch von Daten gerade in der heutigen Zeit immer möglich. Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Solange wir nichts unterschreiben oder mit Zugangsdaten und Passwörtern bestätigen, werden wir niemals unberechtigte Rechnungen bezahlen.

Vorsicht bei Telefonanrufen mit Umfragen. Wir werden schon seit zwei Jahren von einer unseriösen Firma belästigt, die am Telefon immer wieder irgendwelche Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit "Lottoanbietern" einfordert. Die Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht (BaFin) interessiert sich sehr für solche Unternehmen.

Wir haben NetDebit wegen einer offenen Rechnung von einer sehr unseriösen Seite kennengelernt, von der wir uns aber nicht beeindrucken lassen. Die Einzelheiten möchte ich Euch bzw. Ihnen ersparen, nur soviel, Netdebit hat kein Interesse an pragmatischen Lösungsvorschlägen und rasselt gern mit dem Säbel. Das allein zeigt uns, dass es sich hier um ein Untenehmen handelt, welches sich irgendwann für seine Vorgehensweise verantworten muss.

Also nicht beeindrucken lassen!! Oftmals ziehen solche Unternehmen eine riesen Show ab und rechnen mit der Unkenntnis "Braver Bürger".

LG Problemlöser


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Problemlöser schrieb:


> ... Solange wir nichts unterschreiben oder mit Zugangsdaten und Passwörtern bestätigen, werden wir niemals unberechtigte Rechnungen bezahlen ...



Dazu gibt es speziell im Handybereich schon gegenteilige Erfahrungen - leider


----------

